# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  الحقو عدفعه العيد اكــــسســــوارات احلام علي باســــــاميكم ( اخرررررر دفعه للعيد )

## أحلام علي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



شكرا خواتي لثقتكم فييه صدق صدق صدق أشكركم 

^^

وأحب أشكر ماي كزن وديمة ( هي الموديل مالي ههههههههههههه )





بستقبل كمية محدودة من طلبات العيد 
لو اكتفين احتمال ما اخذ ولا اوردر برمضان للعيد


الطلبيات بتوصل اخر شهر رمضان مافي استثناءات والمستعيلة اعتذر منها




خواتي احب انبه ان عندي كميات كبيرة بالبيت زيادة
في بنات ماستلموها .. يزاهم الله خير
وفي بنات طلبو وانا مضيعه بياناتهم

بنزل الزيادات في موضوع مستقل



- الدفع سلم واستلم

- طرشولي رسالة خاصه فيها ارقام الطلبيات مع البيانات ( لاطرشولي رساله مقطعه رجاء لانها وايد تلعوزني ^^ )
اوريدي لو عندكم اساله نحن بنتصل فيكم 

- بعد ماناخذ اوردركم بنعطيكم كود مثلا V10
يعني رقم طلبيتكم 10 من الدفعه V

- بنتصلكم وبنتاكد من الي تبونه ولو مارديتو بنطرش مسج
ان مارديتو عاتصالنا باتصال الطلب ملغي ^^ وان ماردينا طرشو مسج وبنرد نتصل

- ربيعتي تاخذ الطلبيات عن طريق التلفون والبلاك بيري والواتساب .. أنا أستلمهم من هالمنتدى فقط .. ربيعتي الثانية تستلم الطلبيات من المنديات الثانية ورقمي بالتوقيع

- التوصيل عن طريق مندوب

- لو في اي غلط او مو راضيه عن شي اتمنى تراسلوني ولو في نقص اتمنى تذكروني باستمرار


- لو اتاخرت بالرد فانا فيمكن مسافره عطوني مكسيمم 3 أيام لو مارديت يمكن مانتبهت عالرساله

*- الصور تاخذ وايد من وقتي ماقدر اصور زيادة كل الصور بهالموضوع وبالبوم الصور*

- لو بدر مني اي تصرف يضايقكم او عندكم ملاحظات فيو ار ولكم تو سيي ^^

- كل الصور الزياده بعرضها بهالموضوع وماقدر اصور صور زياده سامحوني ^^

البوم صــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور بضاعتي .. اضغطي هنا


في اشيا سعرها زاد وفي اشيا قل سعرها وفي موديل انلغى

اعتذر عن التغيير بالاسعار بس انا كنت حاسبتنهم غلط ^^



مع الطلبية لاااااااازم بياناتكم

الاسم :
الرقم 1 :
الرقم 2 : > هالشي لااااااااااازم لااااااااااااازم لااااااااااااااازم ( مرات اسجل الرقم غلط ومرات ماتردون)
المدينة :
المنطقة : لااااااااااازم لانه اسرع بالتوصيل

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## أحلام علي

مجموعة الزركون



خاتم باصبعين مع زركونتين عالاطراف
42

170 درهم








43

خاتم باصبع الاسم مايل مع حبه زركون
او حرف مع زركون
43 اسم

160 درهم


43 حرف

140 درهم








خاتم أحلامي 

سميته باسمي لانه وايد وايد وايد واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد عايبني

الخاتم لما شفته كان حبه وحدة ولابستنه البنت 

فانا خذته عنها ^^ 
44

160 درهم






45
خاتم زركونتين - الاسواره بزركونتين

45

الخاتم 100 درهم - الاسوارة 160

45

الخاتم 100 درهم - الاسوارة 160





46
الكف الغالي

100 درهم





47

190 درهم
> ممكن يتنفذ اي شكل تبونه بنفس السعر > ماعدا لو زركون



تااااااااابع

----------


## أحلام علي

خاتم مستطيل ذهبي والكلام بالفضي
48 خاتم باصبع بالطول




48 خاتم باصبعين بالعرض









موديل 28
الخيل

فرس فرس من حسنها الحسن انخرس تتزاحم قلوب البشر بقبالها
28

28


سعره 160 درهم فقط >> سواء حابينه قلب - خاتم - اسواره
سعر حلق الحصان 250 درهم

















موديل 29
خاتم سمر
شفت واااااااااااااايد عضوات يدورونه ووصيتهم يسوونه
خاتم فعلا غرييييييييييب ومميز وهاند ميد ^^
يعني شي عدل

هاي صورة الخاتم
29


وهذا تنفيذي
29


خاتم سمر سعره 150 درهم 




















موديل 30
الشمس



جدا راقي عاللبس وفكرته يدييييييييييييييييييده

سعره 160 درهم فقط >> سواء حابينه قلب - خاتم - اسواره
سعر حلق الشمس 250 درهم

















موديل 31
الفيروزي



سعره 160 درهم فقط >> سواء حابينه قلب - خاتم - اسواره
سعر حلق الفيروزي 250 درهم






















موديل 32
لندسي لوهان



سعره 160 درهم فقط >> سواء حابينه قلب - خاتم - اسواره
سعر الحلق 250 درهم





















موديل 33
المعين



سعره 150 > قلب - خاتم - اسواره
سعر حلق المعين 225

----------


## أحلام علي

موديل 34
موديل الذهب
هالموديل كل ما اشوفه أتذكر الامهات أتذكر سوق الذهب
ولا شو رايكم 




ولعيونكم نفذت الحلق


سعره 190 درهم
الحلق 330 درهم



























موديل 35
الراقية














قلب الراقية 150 ما شاء الله > او خاتم او اسواره
قلب الراقية باسم 170 > او خاتم او اسواره
قلب الراقية مع اسمين تحت بعض 250
حلق الراقية 160 > ما شاء الله
حلق الراقية 195







موديل 36
شانيل













قلب شانيل 150 درهم > او اسواره
دبلة الوردة 120 درهم > 160 درهم لو اسم
اسواره عريضة 160 درهم > 185 درهم لو اسم


ممكن يتنفذ كشنطة او حزام












الشنطة ب 370 > بدون فصوص
الشنطة ب 400 > مع فصوص
الحزام ب 300 > بدون فصوص
الحزام مع فصوص > 330

----------


## أحلام علي

موديل 37



سعره 100 درهم > بدون زركون
مع زركون على حرف واحد 160 درهم
>اسواره - قلب - خاتم

اما لو حلق 150 بدون زركون
مع زركون 250



















موديل 38
الجريئة
الخاتم هذا 2 في 1








هالخاتم ممكن تلبسينه باكثر عن طريقة
وانتي وابداعج
سواء كل حرف روحه او كلهم فوق بعض او توزعينهم عأصابعج

خاتم الجريئة الخاتم الواحد 40 درهم
يعني خاتمي ب 160 درهم



















موديل 39
خاتم الحروف الرقيقة

هالخاتم امي متخبلللللللللللة عليه

وكله تقولي البناتشو قالو عنه وانا اقولها بعدني مانزلته بليز اكتبولي رايكم فيه خل امي تقرا ههههههههههههههههه



سعره 50 درهم > شغله اكثر 
حبايبي ها بلاستك ماقدر احدد القياس تلبسونه وين ماتحسونه يناسبكم > هو مطاط اصلا
















تابع موديل 8
خاتم اصبع 
(حددولي فديتكم ان مع لولو )





130 درهم ( مع لولو او من دونه ب 130 )















موديل 40
الصدف







سعره 160 درهم ( خاتم - قلب - اسواره )
حلق الصدف 230 درهم درهم


























موديل 41
الجذابة >> مب كذابة هههههههههههه

هالموديل رووووووووووووووووووووووعة 

وكان فكرة من كستمري عبير واكيد عبير بيوصلج واحد ببلاش ان شا الله

هو عباره عن عقد وينزل منه اسمج وتحت الاسم اتيج سلاسل تلفينها نفس الحزام



سعره 300 درهم
اما لو تبون الحروف صغيره كبر موديل 9 فبيكون سعره 200 درهم




موديل 41 السعر 300



موديل 41 السعر 200


يتبع

----------


## أحلام علي

1

خاتم باصبعين
وااااااااااااااااااااااايد دارج هالوقت
في كذا خيار لكم والي ماتحددلي بحطلها خاتم اصبعين مشبك


خاتم مشبك - مفتوح


1 ( مشبك او مفتوح ) 150 درهم



خاتم مفتوح والنقط سترس >> أحلى اسم اسم فاطمة عليه بالعربي

1 النقط سترس > 150 درهم



خاتم مسكر مع حبه سترس

1 > حبه استرس > 150 درهم



خاتم زركون

1 > زركون 220 درهم ( مسكر او مفتوح )

كل خاتم ب 150 ماعدا الزركون 220 درهم
................


2















- 002 حلق حرف ساده 100 درهم
- 002 حلق حرف فيروز 120 درهم
- 002 حلق اسم 150 درهم >> مع تحديد او من دونه ولو تبون فيروز يزيد 20


.............................

3

قلادة جـــــــــــــــــدا راقية و اذا تبين هديه وخايفه كيف بيطلع الاسم فهالقلادة وااااااااايد save side
تظمنين بيطلع شي راقي ودوووووووم عندي الرياييل يطلبونه لحريمهم ^^












003 قلادة مع اسم 230 درهم
- 003 قلادة 4 ورود 200 درهم
- 003 حلق كبير او صغير 100 درهم
- 003 خاتم 100 درهم 
- 003 اسواره 100 درهم



يتبع

----------


## أحلام علي

4

اسواره عمليه جدا ومن أكثر القطع المطلوبه
ممكن تختارين اسمج أو نكج او حرفج ساده او مع فيروز او ساده















( خواتي هاي 3 سلاسل مختلفه ل3 اشخاص مب سلسله وحدة


وهالاسواره رووووووووووووعه عرضتها بمقابلتي فبرنامج أماسي ^^



اسواره حرف 100 درهم >> حددو لو نازل او لا

اسواره اسم 150 درهم

اسواره اسم + قلب 180 درهم

اسواره زركون 220

...................

005

قلب شوجي وايد طلعت عليه فناتك

الي يحبه بروش ويمسك اللهايه واللي تباه شباصه والي والي ^^














- 005 بنت او ولد 120 درهم ( لو بتحفرون حرف او اسم يزيد السعر 10 )
- 005 قطعتين 240 درهم ( لو بتحفرون حرف او اسم تزيدون 15 للقطعتين )
- 005 شباصة 120 درهم ( لو بتحفرون حرف او اسم يزيد السعر 10 )
- 005 للمصاصة / اللهاية 120 درهم ( لو بتحفرون حرف او اسم يزيد السعر 10 )
- 005 حلق صغييير كيوت 120 درهم ( لو بتحفرون حرف او اسم تزيدون 15 للقطعتين )

.......................

006

حرف كبير >> أحلى حرف حرف العين ^^
أو اسم كبير 

وفي مجال تخلونه صغير




[IMG][/IMG]





وهني وحدة طلبته مع تحديد




ووحده حجم صغير وايد حبيتها ^^






الاسم الصغير 150 درهم (قلب - خاتم - اسواره ) - الحلق 220 درهم
الحرف 100 درهم
الحرف الكبير مع سترس 185
الاسم الكبير 185

يتبع

----------


## أحلام علي

007


خاتم غريييييييييب وومييييييييييز جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

وشوفوا بعينكم

^^












- 007 من دون فصوص 150 درهم
- 007 مع فصوص 220 درهم

.......................




008







-008 حرف 100 درهم
-008 اسم 140 درهم

..................

009

هالقلب وااااااااايد يعيبني ووايد أحسه hot
يذكرني some how بالي لبسته حبيبة ليوناردو ديكابريو بفلم تايتنك >> ان شا الله وصلت الفكرة ليش hot هههههههههههه










القلب 150

الحلق 220


...............

10

من أكثر القلوب الي عليها طلب كبيييييييييييييير

شي جدا عملي











العقد (ساده - فيروز - لولو ) 150 درهم >> كذا خيار الي ماتحدد بسويلها فيروز
العقد مع قلب 180 درهم
العقد مع زركون 220 درهم


يتبع

----------


## أحلام علي

من أكثر الأطقم الي عليها طلب ^^ طقم ما شا الله

بنات بليز انتبهو 

الصغير كنسلته لانه جدا متعب ومرات مايضبط بسبب حجمه فخليت بداله وسط
( حجمه قد الدرهم نفسم الخاتم الي مع زركونتين )




11

الحلق

الصغير





الكبير >> فنظري أحلى



الحلق الوسط لو مكتوب ما شا الله 160 ولو اسم ثاني 190 درهم
الحلق الكبير لو مكتوب ما شا الله 220 ولو اسم ثاني 250 درهم

12

الخاتم





وشوفو هالخاتم الي وااااااااااايدييييييين سالوني عنه

الي شاف المقابله اكييييييييييد لاحظه



حبتييييييييييييين




الخاتم الوسط ما شا الله 120
الخاتم الوسط باي اسم 150
الخاتم الكبير ما شا الله 150
الخاتم الكبير باي اسم 170
الخاتم حجم وسط مع زركونين 170



13


قلادة





القلب الوسط ما شا الله 120
القلب الوسط باي اسم 150
القلب الكبير ما شا الله 150
القلب الكبير باي اسم 170


.............

ميداليه نفس دزاين 13 >> نفس السعر




ما شا الله 150 درهم
اسم 170 درهم
..............

14
طوق رااااااااااااااقي بمعنى الكلمة



أكيد بنات الجامعه شافوني لابستنه p:

الطوق ب 185
حتى لو طلبتوه بدون فصوص او اصغر يظل السعر نفسه

....................

15

بروش وسط



ما شا الله وسط 120 درهم
الاسم وسط 150 درهم
ما شا الله كبير 150 درهم
الاسم كبير 170 درهم

................

الكف موديل ما شا الله 



ما شا الله وسط 120 درهم
الاسم وسط 150 درهم
ما شا الله كبير 150 درهم
الاسم كبير 170 درهم

...............

016

اسواره الامارات ولو حابين اي عمله ثانية يصير بس انتو توفرونها وبياخذ وقت أطول ^^





يتبع

----------


## أحلام علي

18

بروش كيوت للطفل وممكن ننزل منه سلسله للهايه >> نفس فكرة موديل 5







في مرات الريال يضطر يحط لحام ورا الاسم عشان يثبته ومرات عادي ^^

البروش ما شا الله ب 100 درهم
بروش الاسم ب 120 درهم

...................


19

هالطقم صار معروووووووووووووووووووووووووف باسم وروده دبي تاجرتنا واداريتنا

وعفكرة بقولكم عنها سر

لاتشوفونها جي جدية وسيريس

تراها وناااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة وسوالف ولاتتحرونها عيوز خخخخخ تراها ام الشباب فديتها

من تصوير العزيزة عقلبي التاجرة ريسه ^^ >> اول كستمر ^^







الاشكال ممكن تتغير شوي حسب المتوفر




طقم الاستاذة ورود من تصويري



والحين من تصويرها




> مرحبتين كباااااااار
> للناس الذوق !!
> 
> 
> 
> مع حلوووووووومة علاوي 
> حبيبة الجماهير ,,, اكيد بيكون العرض مختلف 
> 
> 
> ...


ومكن هني اقولج خالو سووووري مارديت عليج وانا الي اتشرف بتعاملج وبتصلج قريب وحشني صوتج خخخخخخخ

وفي بنات بس يحبون يطلبون الفتاح

بس بحطلكم الشي المتوفر



ووحدة طلبت ميدالية لولدها اتمنى كلكم تدعوله وتقولون يااااااااارب يرد من برا وهو شال بيده شهادته والله يصبرهم يارب




والحين نرد للاسعار

القلب 270
المفتاح بس 120 درهم
اي قطعه غير 185 >> خاتم - حلق - اسواره


يتبع

----------


## أحلام علي

20

بعد عليه طلب كبير

لانج تقدرين تحطين اسمج واسم الحب ^^






















صوره الفرق بين الحجمين





الصورة الاخيره لعبت بالفوتو لان المسطره كانت وايد خايسه لول


نرد للاسعار


- 020 القلادة 160 ( مع القلب 180 )
- 020 القلادة الوسط 140 ( مع القلب 160 )
- 020 الحلق الكبير 300 (مع قلب او من دونه )
- 020 الحلق الاصغر 220 ( مع القلب 250 )
- 020 الخاتم 150 ( مع القلب 180 )
- 020 الاسواره 150 ( مع القلب 180 )

الي بتضيف زركون بيزيد السعر 70 درهم
الي بتضيف قلب زياده (مجموع قلبين ) يزيد السعر 20 درهم
الي تباها ميدالية 150 ومع القلب 180

.....................

21

طقم في قمه الرقي

اي وحدة من ربعي تعرس اسويلها منه خصوصا الحلق









وممكن تطلبونه بدون زركون






الحلق بزركون ب 400 للحجم الكبير 
الحلق بزركون ب 350 للحجم الوسط
القلب او الخاتم او الاسواره مع زركون 220 الحجم الكبير
القلب او الخاتم او الاسواره مع زركون 190 الحجم الوسط

القلب او الخاتم او الاسواره بدون زركون 150 >> للحجمين
الحلق بدون زركون 220 >> للحجمين

الي تبا اسمين بالزركون السعر يتضاعف ^^ أما بدون زركون عادي

الميداليه نفس حسبه القلب والخاتم والاسواره


تابع

----------


## أحلام علي

25

طقم راااااااااااااااااقي واااااااااااااااااااااايد حبيييييييييييييييييته واختي سوت طقم كامل قبل لا أعرضه ^^





كل قطعه 160 الا الاسوارة
الاسواره 185 درهم


26

وااااااااااااااااااااايد فاااااااااشن ووااااااااااااااااااااااايد روعه

في بنت طلبته مني اباها تراسلني عالخاص >> قبل لا انزله

^^

شوفو محلاته

فدييييييييييييت ربيعتي راعية الايد ربي لايحرمني منج



في ذهبي وفضي



وسعره 120

................

هالاسواره فيها شغل واااااااااااااااااااايد يعني سعرها صدق صدق صدق فيييييييييييييييها

تقدرون تحطون اسم او اسمين ^^

27









سعرها 330






والحين صور متنوعه من طلبات الكستمر

ميدالية






سعر الميداليه 160 درهم







الحيييييين دور البزم





وممكن تطلبونه بدون حدود ^^







فقط الاسم



مع زركون




البزمة بخلفية ذهبية






سعر البزمه 245 
البزمة بزركون 400

يتبع ^^

----------


## أحلام علي

الحين بننتقل للأحزمه والشنط والوولت

بليز حددولي اللون

الالوان المتوفرة بتحصلونها بالرد الاخير

مني باق ( شنطة صغيره كبر المحفظة الطويله تقريبا )



من داخل



سعره 290
مع سترس (فصوص حول الاسم ) 320 درهم
( لو بتختارون لون غير الاسود يزيد 20 )

..........

شنطة







وممكن تطلبون الاسم بالعرض




الشنطة ب 350 درهم ( حددو مع ايطار او لا )
وب 400 مع السترس حولين الاسم
الشنطة بالعرض 350

..................

المحفظة






البوك من داخل



سعره 400

(حددو لو تبونه مع فصوص او من دونه (ولو من دونه بتحديد ولا ) او بالعرض )
( لو اخترتو لون غير الاسود بيزيد 20 )

..............

والحين وصلنا للاحزمه














هالحزامين كانو هديه من حميه اختي ^^

واحد لهيفا صفر والثاني لإزرا

تقولي ان ازرا تخببببل عليه ولبسه على طووووووول وسوالها فستان طرررر



الحزام سعره 290
( لو بتختارون لون غير الاسود يزيد 20 )

حددولي بس اللون والقياس ( اكس سمول , سمول , ميديم , لارج , اكس لاج , ... الخ )

وبس خلصت الحمدلله ^^

----------


## أحلام علي

شايني قروب (يلمع شوي )



مات





الوان يداد



( خواتي لو بتختارون لون غير الاسورد بيزيد السعر 20 درهم )
> بس للوولت والمني باق والحزام اما الشنط لا




خواتي في بعد سبحات

وفرتهم خصيصا من السعودية

بنزلهم في موضوع مستقل بعد ما ارجع من لبنان




الي تبا اي شي

اطرشلي

الاسم :
رقمها :
رقم احتياط :
المدينة :
المنطقة :

تم بحمد الله ^^

----------


## العوايل

دوووومج مبدعه يالغاليه 
ربي ايوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## رهييفه1

وااااااااااااااو ماشاء الله جوووناااااااااااااان ^^

----------


## أحلام علي

شكررررررررررررا حووووووووووووووووووبي

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## um-hajar

نااااااااااايس

----------


## um mane3

روعة حبوبة كالعادة

موفقة غناتي

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## حصه العيناويه

اختي كيف أتواصل معاج ابغي رقم فونج وبتوفيق

----------


## أحلام علي

> هلا اختي احلام 
> 
> و الله ما اعرف شووو اقووولج !!
> من زووود الحماس يوم اتصل بي المندوب ..قلت له اوقف اي مكان وانا بييك ! ما فيني اصبر لين ادليه البيت !!! حسيته يقول في خاطره شووو هالخبله ههههههه !!! 
> طلبيتي روووووووووعه و صدق في الطبيعه غييييييييييييييييييييير !!!
> لفيت عليهم فالبيت كلهم اراويهم !! 
> 
> تسلمين الغاليه على الاسلوب الراقي !! 
> و اكيد لنا تعامل ثاني !!

----------


## أحلام علي

> هلا اختي احلام 
> 
> و الله ما اعرف شووو اقووولج !!
> من زووود الحماس يوم اتصل بي المندوب ..قلت له اوقف اي مكان وانا بييك ! ما فيني اصبر لين ادليه البيت !!! حسيته يقول في خاطره شووو هالخبله ههههههه !!! 
> طلبيتي روووووووووعه و صدق في الطبيعه غييييييييييييييييييييير !!!
> لفيت عليهم فالبيت كلهم اراويهم !! 
> 
> تسلمين الغاليه على الاسلوب الراقي !! 
> و اكيد لنا تعامل ثاني !!

----------


## أحلام علي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مبروك عليج الشهر 
> 
> 
> حبيت أشكرج يا أحلام ع تعاملج الراقي
> 
> وااااايد عيبني العقد بس شوي طويل أحبه أقصر
> 
> ...

----------


## أحلام علي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مبروك عليج الشهر 
> 
> 
> حبيت أشكرج يا أحلام ع تعاملج الراقي
> 
> وااااايد عيبني العقد بس شوي طويل أحبه أقصر
> 
> ...

----------


## حور 123

خيتو ما تستقبلين بعد ؟؟؟  :Frown:

----------


## *أم نورة*

أقدر أطلب الحين للعيد 

أدري متأخرة بس كنت مسافرة 

ردي علي الله يخليج بناتي بيفرحون فيه

----------


## Rwaan

بتوفيج

----------


## أم منــصور

رووعه

----------


## سيدة من الامارات

ماشاء الله روووووووعه ابا اطلب من عندج ومحتاره شو اختار ماشاء الله كل قطعه احلى عن الثانيه برد اشوفهم مره ثانيه وبطرش لج على الخاص

----------


## أحلام علي

خواتي ماخذ اوردرات للعيد

^^

----------


## أحلام علي

خواتي ماخذ اوردرات للعيد

^^

----------


## ام شامه

_


روووووعه مآشآءآلله آن شآءآلله بطلب منج بعد آلعيد

بآلتوفيج يآ ذوق_

----------


## فيض السعوديه

صراحه راااقت لي ياعسسسل ..~~
وماشاء الله انا اسمي احلام علي ..~~
بس أسالك كم الفرق بين الدرهم والريااال ..~~
مثلا 150 درهم كم سعودي 
شكرا فديتك

----------


## أحلام علي

> _
> 
> 
> روووووعه مآشآءآلله آن شآءآلله بطلب منج بعد آلعيد
> 
> بآلتوفيج يآ ذوق_


ثنكيووووووووو ام شامه

حيااااااااااج البو اني تايم

^^




> صراحه راااقت لي ياعسسسل ..~~
> وماشاء الله انا اسمي احلام علي ..~~
> بس أسالك كم الفرق بين الدرهم والريااال ..~~
> مثلا 150 درهم كم سعودي 
> شكرا فديتك


حبيييييييبة قلبي فديت اسمج انا ^^ هههههههههههه

هو شوي مب وايد لكن بالضبط الصراحه ماعرف

يمكن 150 درهم يعني 160 ريال

جي فرق بسيط

----------


## طبعي جذيه

عيبني خاتم سمر ... وااااااااااايد طرررررررر
مبدعه احلام وبطلب منج عقب ما تردين من السفر ان شاء الله

----------


## أتعبني غلاهـ

وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآو !!

نآآآآيــــــــــــس حلــــــــومــــــــة الحلـــــــوة  :Smile: 

شغلج فن ما شاء الله عليــج ..

بس ليش ما تسوين إكسسوآرآت بلون الذهب الأبيض؟ هههه أنا اموت ع الأبيض بس

الأصفــر مالج ماعليه كلام ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله ..

موفقــــــــــــــــة ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب ..

----------


## أم ماهر

ما شاء الله وااايد حلو موفقة

----------


## Elmaith92

حبيبتي اذا بغيت اطلب الحين في مجال توصل الطلبيه بعد اسبوعيين ؟!

----------


## Mall.08

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## الإبداع طموحي

UP

وربي يوفقج

----------


## um.danh

موفجه ياقلبي

----------


## بنت العفية 85

هلا احلام شخبارج

حبيت اسئلج اذا ابي اشوي عقد وخاتم وحلق ع شكل شمس باسمي كم راح يكلف تقريباا

----------


## ♥ مســﮛ رآﮛ

بالتوفيج حيآآتي

----------


## ساره كوين

فديتج ممكن رقمج ؟

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## dallah.design

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## SтγŁỉѕђ ļıƒε

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو رووووووووووووووووعه روووووووووووووعه حبيتهم وايد

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

ماشااااااااااءالله قمه فالروعه

----------


## نحله ملونه

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ملاك سوسي

واااااايد رووعه ما شاء الله 
بغيت اسالج اختي اتوصلين الطلبيه لعمان ؟؟

----------


## SPY

بالتوفيق

----------


## هو عمري

مرحب اختى انا ابا طلبه ادا عندج شى زاهب من الاسامى سعيد وسالم اي واذا بطلب جم يبالى انريا

----------


## كلي ماركة

ليش الصور ما تظهر  :Frown:

----------


## ~المبدعة~

يعطيج العافية أحلام 

موفقة ^^

----------


## أحلام علي

> وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآو !!
> 
> نآآآآيــــــــــــس حلــــــــومــــــــة الحلـــــــوة 
> 
> شغلج فن ما شاء الله عليــج ..
> 
> بس ليش ما تسوين إكسسوآرآت بلون الذهب الأبيض؟ هههه أنا اموت ع الأبيض بس
> 
> الأصفــر مالج ماعليه كلام ما شاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله ..
> ...


افاااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اسوي :_(




> حبيبتي اذا بغيت اطلب الحين في مجال توصل الطلبيه بعد اسبوعيين ؟!


سوري حبوبة :_(




> هلا احلام شخبارج
> 
> حبيت اسئلج اذا ابي اشوي عقد وخاتم وحلق ع شكل شمس باسمي كم راح يكلف تقريباا


كل قطعه ب 160 الا الحلق 250

سوري قلبو عالتاخير بالرد




> فديتج ممكن رقمج ؟


اختي موجود بالتوقيع




> واااااايد رووعه ما شاء الله 
> بغيت اسالج اختي اتوصلين الطلبيه لعمان ؟؟


اوصل حبي بس بعد العيد




> مرحب اختى انا ابا طلبه ادا عندج شى زاهب من الاسامى سعيد وسالم اي واذا بطلب جم يبالى انريا


عندي اختي تقدرين تسوفين على الرقم 0502272071




> ليش الصور ما تظهر



افا تطلع عندي :_(

----------


## جوهره الرياض

اختي بساللك عن الخاتم لبسته بكم 
http://img541.imageshack.us/i/img1607um.jpg/

وأبي الحزام هذا وأبي الشنطه نفس الون باسم ساره
http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/2/5...n5n6nd1usc.jpg
وأبي بعد اول خاتم الي باسم ساره

----------


## بـقـايا حـلمـ

*
مـآ شاااء الله ، روووعه ، 
الله يرزقـج من حلآلـــه ، 
*

----------


## الشوق999

اختي وين طلبيتي طالبه في رمضان قبل عيد الفطر باسبع ولين الحين ماياني ردج وكلمتج على البيبي وطرشتلج مسجات بس مارديتي عليه

----------


## فضى الكون

الله يوفقج الغالية

----------


## عآمرية للابد

هلااا اختي ماشاء الله علييييييك شغلك فنااااااان وعاجبني...
...
ابي اسال هل وقفتي الطلبات لاني ابي سلسال باسم نور علا شكل قلب او عندك منه جااهز ؟؟
وطقم من الشانيل سلسال وخاتم واسواره وحلق وكم تكلف...
....
والسمووووحه...

----------


## فتاة حالمة

بالتوفيق اختاه  :Smile:

----------


## أحلام علي

> *
> مـآ شاااء الله ، روووعه ، 
> الله يرزقـج من حلآلـــه ، 
> *


نورتي بقايا حلم




> اختي وين طلبيتي طالبه في رمضان قبل عيد الفطر باسبع ولين الحين ماياني ردج وكلمتج على البيبي وطرشتلج مسجات بس مارديتي عليه


اختي ابا كود الطلبية لو ماوصلتلج للحين 




> الله يوفقج الغالية


جميعا ^^




> هلااا اختي ماشاء الله علييييييك شغلك فنااااااان وعاجبني...
> ...
> ابي اسال هل وقفتي الطلبات لاني ابي سلسال باسم نور علا شكل قلب او عندك منه جااهز ؟؟
> وطقم من الشانيل سلسال وخاتم واسواره وحلق وكم تكلف...
> ....
> والسمووووحه...


اختي ماعرف لو سالتيني عالخاص ورديت او لا
طقم شانيل القلب 150 الحلق 220 الاسوارة 185 الخاتم 160 والتوصيل 25





> بالتوفيق اختاه


thhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks baby

----------


## الشوق999

Y13



هذا رقم الطلبيه

----------


## أحلام علي

> Y13
> 
> 
> 
> هذا رقم الطلبيه



حياتي قلت لربيعيتي اتجيكلج باجر ان شا الله برد عليج مكسيمم بعد باجر

----------


## الشوق999

خلاص فديتج اتصلت فينا واجلنا استلامها للاسباب اللي قلتيها لنا 

ومشكوره حبوبه ماقصرتي

----------


## الشوق999

بغيت ازيد الخاتم رقم 12 الكبير مع زركونين باسم ام حسين

اذا في مجال *

----------


## القلبـ...

بالتوفيج الغلا ..

----------


## بحورالعنا

روعه ما شاء الله .. بالتوفيق اختيه

----------


## جوهره الرياض

ررررررررفع

----------


## wahoj

روووعه يعطيج العافية تسلمين 
الاسعار بعد حلوه
قريبا بطلب

----------


## للورود عطور

موفقه

----------


## احلام تونس

دومك فنانة حلومة

ان شاء الله اشوفك في القرية لو الله كتبلي زيارة الامارات قريبا

متوفر اسمي جاهز والا لازم قبل طلبية ؟

----------


## القمزية

حلوووومة مانزلتي يديد ؟؟

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

اختي احلام 

سويت اسمي بقلادة بمحل بالاماراتية في ريال عربي ماكن في حريم 


المهم عزيزتي القلادة سوت لي تحسس في رقبتي واحمرار 

مع ان الريال قال انها مرشوشة ذهب؟ احلفج بالله هل مرشوش ذهب ولا نصب علي

----------


## bellegirl

> اختي احلام 
> 
> سويت اسمي بقلادة بمحل بالاماراتية في ريال عربي ماكن في حريم 
> 
> 
> المهم عزيزتي القلادة سوت لي تحسس في رقبتي واحمرار 
> 
> مع ان الريال قال انها مرشوشة ذهب؟ احلفج بالله هل مرشوش ذهب ولا نصب علي


الغالية أحلام ماعندها ريال يبيع في القرية

فأكيد هذا مب محلهــا

واحتمال أختي الذهب الي طلو به مب صافي وفي معادن ثانية داشة معاه عشان جي تحسستي منه ..

----------


## أحلام علي

> اختي احلام 
> 
> سويت اسمي بقلادة بمحل بالاماراتية في ريال عربي ماكن في حريم 
> 
> 
> المهم عزيزتي القلادة سوت لي تحسس في رقبتي واحمرار 
> 
> مع ان الريال قال انها مرشوشة ذهب؟ احلفج بالله هل مرشوش ذهب ولا نصب علي


هلا اختي

هم 4 محلات الس تبيع اكسسوارات و2 منهم يسوون نفس الوقت

واحد عن الباب وواحد داخل شوي ومجابله محل تلفونات

اختي ماقدر اعرف لان مو مالي يمكن يكون مطلي ويمكن لا

بس اختي في ناس عندهم حساسيه من الاشيا الي مب ذهب

عندج مثلا العضوة ام زايد77 وربيعتي

الا لو انتي تلبسين عادي اكسسوارات وتحسستي فتقدرين تكلمين الريال ^^

----------


## أم شيخوو123

روووووووعه ماشاء الله

----------


## nonahani

صراحه روووووعة وبجد بدي اعمل اكم من موديل ومحتااااره

----------


## خسوووفه

حبيت الاحزام والشنطه

----------


## ام هبوي

ماشاالله انبهرت في اكسسواراتج يااحلام ان شاء الله بنزورج في القريه ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## عشق الرووح

مبدددددعه والله ... ممكن اطرشيلي رقمج ع الخاص الغلا ابا اطلب من عندج طلبية ...

مشكوووورة حبيبتي

----------


## أحلام علي

فدييييييييتكم والله

----------


## ~lolipops~

الله يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## الـصـمـت

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله

----------


## مخيمه فالكراج

بصرااحه ماشاء الله ابداااااع 
موفقه حياتي 
واكيد بتواصل وياج عالخاص

----------


## Lotus5

*روووووووووووووعة ..وايد حبيت الفكرة ..موفقة الغلا ^^*

----------


## @مبدعه@

موفقه الغاليه.. اختج @مبدعه@

----------


## أم شيخوو123

مووووووووفقه...

----------


## My_Sweet_Art

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

----------


## نورة_777

هلا اختي 

بغيت أسالج اتسوين الطلبيات ولا اموقفة 
وشكرا *

----------


## الناعمة_999

فديتج والله .. 
بس بغيت اتخبرج تسوين بزم للشباب ؟

----------


## *عســـولة*

شغلج اروع من الروعة ربي يوفقج حبيبتي

هل تستقبلين الطلبيات الحين؟

----------


## شوق الفجر

مرحبا اختي 

اذا حبيت اطلب منج الحين 

في مجال تسوينه لي ؟؟

مشكوره

----------


## ليندااااا

ما شاء الله كلها رووووووووعة 
بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## عطرانفاسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اول شيء ماشاء الله عليك وربي ايوفقج ويزيدج من نعيمة ان شاء الله 
بصراحة الموديلات كلها جنااااااااان وانا شفتها عالطبيعة في القرية العالمية 
وهمة الي اعطوني اسم المنتدى وخبروني عنج انا حبابة اسوي اسوار
مثل الي رقم 005 الي في قطعتين فيروزو او الي رقمة 006 
ابغي الاسم عليه ايكون Dior 
كم رح ايكلف وممكن اوصي عليه واجي اخذة من القرية العالمية لانها قريبة على بيتي 
انا ساكنة في السليكون اويسزز 
ياريت اشوف ردج واكون شاكرة لج ياغالية 
ربي ايوفقج بكل خطاج

----------


## bshora

كيف نطلب لاتردين عالمكالمات و لا عالرسائل و لا تقبلين اضافات عالبلاك بيري ؟

----------


## حفيدة المل

فديتج متى بتفتحين الرسائل ابغي اسوي طلبيه 

^^

----------


## خديجه4

ماشاء الله حلووووووووووين موفقه انشاء الله

----------


## shmas

مرحبا اختي اريد اطلب طلبية ضروري ومستعيلة متى بتفتحين الراسئل 


شغلج واايد حلو وعيبني الله يوفقج 

005 للمصاصة / اللهاية 120 درهم ( لو بتحفرون حرف او اسم يزيد السعر 10 )

اريد هاي الطبية متوفرة ولا ؟؟

----------


## لبيب العود

ما شاء الله روعه

----------


## هوتية

مسسآ الحلوؤ ,, اششحالج يالححلوة !! عسساج تماآأم ,, حياآتي بغييت أسألج عن الاكسسواآارات (الأسماء) لوؤ طلبت 7 ما بترخصصي لي !!~!! يعني ككميه كبيرة

----------


## حورية خليفة

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

up

----------


## ّ~مريومّ~ّ

ما شالله شغلج روعه. 


يصير نطلب و إلا موقفه الطلبيات ؟؟

----------


## أم خويدم

السلام عليكم

هلا حبيبتي حبيت اعرف كم قيمته و شكرا لج 

[img]http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5125/img1690n.jpg[/img]

----------

